# Fun rides?



## Welly (16 March 2015)

Hi does anyone know of any fun rides in the Cornwall/ Devon area  that are come ing up in the next few months.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 March 2015)

20th September if you like to plan ahead, Fingle Fun Ride, near Moretonhampstead, Devon.  There is a FB page.


----------



## gina2201 (17 March 2015)

Port Eliot Country Canter, St Germans mid May. I'm planning on going to that one.


----------



## Under-the-radar (17 March 2015)

Take a look here: 

http://www.endurancegbsouthwest.com/2014_Rides_and_Events_.html

The pleasure rides start at 16km usually, and the EGB-SW group are very friendly and welcoming


----------



## w1bbler (20 March 2015)

18 the April, bluebell ride, roborough down, yelverton


----------



## Countryman (20 March 2015)

Sunday 17th May, Tedburn St Mary, Devon (tbc)


----------



## Iwantakitten (1 April 2015)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			20th September if you like to plan ahead, Fingle Fun Ride, near Moretonhampstead, Devon.  There is a FB page.
		
Click to expand...

Can you remind us about this closer to the time please? I should have a well behaved horse by then that travels so I can come along!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (1 April 2015)

I think I am flying close to the wind by even mentioning it as I am the organiser, but I will try to remember.


----------



## proudwilliam (3 April 2015)

One at Ashcombe near Dawlish in the week or so.


----------



## proudwilliam (3 April 2015)

Ashcombe Fun Charity ride the 25th April 2015 there is a web site about it,


----------



## katherine1975 (3 April 2015)

There is a fun ride near Winkleigh on 3rd May and Roadford Reservoir 17th May.


----------



## Spudpud (8 April 2015)

Slightly aside to the initial post but is it possible to go to fun rides alone or do you have to be paired up? I don't know any local riders and do everything independently but would like to go to the odd one!


----------



## Welly (9 April 2015)

I have done a few on my own, I just let the organizerers know when I get there.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (9 April 2015)

We're looking forward to this one on Sunday https://www.facebook.com/taunton.ha...0997548007893/791349457639367/?type=1&fref=nf


----------

